# Steel Mill kits



## heavymetalmortal (Sep 1, 2013)

I am looking for steel mill kits in either HO or N scale and was wondering if anyone had any that they would be interested in selling.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

DJstrains.com has the coke ovens and such to them as well as a custom built rolling mill in N scale


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

You could always scratch build...


----------



## Brendan (May 18, 2013)

Park Lane hobbies in Indiana does steel mill modeling. Maybe they have something or could help.

Park Lane Hobbies


----------

